# Bober rods



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Over the years I have constantly tweaked my Crappy rod arsenal to get what I think is "better suited" to the application.. 
Call it my Bass fishermen roots showing.. 
my shop teacher reminding me to use the right tool for the job..
or I'm just a "compulsive tackle buyer"..
well I won't admit to anything other than my shop teachers advice 

So what do you like to throw bobers with ?
what ation /leingth do you like best?

Sorry guys but "Slab feaver" has struck me and the recovery looks to come in a few weeks


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

7ft light action spinning rod with 6# test mono. Slip bobber of course.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

for live bait i like my 6'6'' light action lightning rod.also 8 to 10 foot crappie or steelhead rod with a faster action for the same and especially for fishing jigs under a bobber.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

generally I use a 6'-6" light action rod w/slip bobber. When I fishing jigs, I hang a 12' rod off the deep side of the boat (away from the shore) and drag a slip float along usually set about 1/2 way in the water column. The longer rod helps keep the float away from the boat.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Depends on where and how we are fishing. For fishing shallow water in the spring for panfish, i use either a 3/4 '' round weighted bobber, that has the weight attached to the bobber, or i use a styrofoam ice fishing bobber that has a stick to peg it. I use these for jig fishing and use a 9 ft. Walley Marshall rod. 9 ft. is nice for dipping the pads and such to.
For fishing a slip float off the bank, i fish a lot of water supply reservoirs, i like the same 9 ft. Walley Marshall rod. That long rod comes in handy for controling the slack in the line, and for setting the hook.
I like my 4 Walley Marshalls that i have. 2- 9 ft. and 2- 8 ft. 8 footers are nice when you are fishing for bigger fish.


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

for bobber fishing i like a 7'6'' ultra light from bass pro. I also like 10 pound spiderwire with an aberdine hook. where I fish there are alot of snags & I can usually sraiten the hook reather than loose my whole rig. If not spider wire I like 6lb test for other conditions...


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

No contest here(Garyoutlaw77)I've been using "steelie" type rods, in 9 and 10 foot lengths for almost 15 years now for all my pan-fishing needs.... Fishing bobbers......jigs......small lures (1/10 oz.) or kentucky riggin..... these action and length rods can do it all.....I use 10# fireline and tie 8 to 10 foot long leaders of Vanish Fluorocarbon in 6 to 10 # test depending on which fish and what cover I'm fishing in.......Still,man...... it boils down to just what certain feel do you expect......want......and are 100% comfortable fishing with because that makes the biggest difference......good fishin to you my man...Jon Sr.


----------

